# Wiring Bathroom Fan Timer - Connections



## Trick46 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi, I wish to wire a timer in place of the on/off switch that powers my bathroom exhaust fan. The timer I've purchased has three wires: black, white and blue. The switch that I wish to replace has two wires only and both have been painted either because someone was careless or to designate special use. One wire attaches to the switch terminal as normal, while the other wire has had insulation removed at a point on its length and the resulting bare wire looped around the second switch terminal on its way to a junction with several other wires.

Could someone advise me if I can still wire the timer into this circuit and if so, how.

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What do the directions for the timer say to do?


----------



## Trick46 (Jun 24, 2009)

I've uploaded a scan of the wiring diagram. I should add that that the switch box holds three switches; the other two run the bathroom lights.

Jim


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The existing wire that also connect to multiple wires should be the line feed. That would be the black wire on the timer. The blue wire would attach to the other existing wire on the switch

Now comes the problem, it indicates it needs a neutral connection
Your exisiting switch is only a hot loop
So you would need a neutral in that box for the white wire on the timer
Any chance this is run in conduit


----------



## Trick46 (Jun 24, 2009)

Scuba_Dave, thanks for all of your help. I've pulled the three switches out of the box and attached photos of the wiring layout. Could you take a look and confirm for me which of the timer wires should be attached to what connection. The switch that I'm replacing with the timer is the one on the right. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The bottom wire on the switch (closest to the wall) is the hot feed
That loops to the other switches
The black wire from the timer should attach to this

The other wire (top of switch) goes to the device
The blue wire from the timer goes to this wire

The white wire from the timer goes to the 3 white wires that are twisted together & capped


----------



## Trick46 (Jun 24, 2009)

Worked like a charm! Thanks very much for your instructions. My wife thanks you too!

Jim


----------

